

Building a push notification system for scale with Go (Tales of Timehop) - ovokinder
https://medium.com/building-timehop/throughput-impedance-mis-matching-282766cb8828

======
futuretext
Have you tried 3rd party push companies like Urban Airship or Parse? Looking
at those two options Vs. building it ourselves... Any advice would be welcomed
(expecting about 5-10k pushes/day).

~~~
ovokinder
Easiest way to tell whether it's worth it or not is to run some back of the
envelope math on how much it'll cost to build and run (dev time + infra costs)
vs relying on 3rd party.

5-10k seems like a low enough volume for 3rd party to be a good idea.

When you get to the high hundred thousands (let alone millions or tens of
millions) it becomes prohibitively expensive to not roll in your own system.

